# 1965-67 hood scoop insert mounting hardware



## 3rd1967gto (Jun 12, 2011)

I need to find the right size threaded rod/screws for my 1967 gto hood scoop insert to secure the insert to the hood. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Look at page 98 of the Ames Performance Engineering catalog. Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, bad counsel... I looked and do not see any discussion of hardware for hood scoops. Might call them. Matt


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ive had it apart before ,but never bothered to identify thread size n pitch. if nobody here can help you, go to your local hardware store with the insert and you can identify the stud size by threading them in gently with your fingers. you might not find studs at the hardeware store ,but bolts or screws with the same thread. those studs have special nuts that have a "shoulder" on them. nobody makes a hardware kit for the insert?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Mine had one missing in the front and it was partially stripped out.
I cut off a 1/4" coarse thread bolt to make the stud and threaded it in there with some JB weld.
The nut I used has a washer shoulder, not factory but it is covered with the hood pad.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Goat Roper said:


> Mine had one missing in the front and it was partially stripped out.
> I cut off a 1/4" coarse thread bolt to make the stud and threaded it in there with some JB weld.
> The nut I used has a washer shoulder, not factory but it is covered with the hood pad.


wow.that sounds kinda big. its been awhile but I recall the studs being very small diameter. whatever works.


----------



## 3rd1967gto (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied. I called AMES performance this morning. They didn't sell the mounting hardware but the guy went and measured one in a scoop insert! It is 1" - 10-24! Went to my local hardware and for less than a buck, she is fixed up with new stainless steel hardware!:wink2:


----------

